# Tucson Police K-9 killed in the line of duty



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Ivan, a TPD K-9, was shot and killed on Wednesday. Very sad. 

God's speed, Ivan.


Suspect shot, killed by police after shooting K-9 patrol dog


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

That's so sad.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very unfortunate. RIP Ivan


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Trying to help him by releasing the K9 while he is holding a gun to his head?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> Trying to help him by releasing the K9 while he is holding a gun to his head?


I may be mistaken, but the dogs are trained to disable any arm with a weapon. It would be very hard to maneuver your arm around with a dog attached to it. Possibly the officer thought that would give the man a chance at life. Unfortunately the dog died because of this, but he seemed he was just trying to help the man.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

One of the things the K9s are trained to do, is to launch themselves @ the gun arm, whereby the gunman drops the gun. That way, the gun can't be used on the bad guy OR the good guys. It's used quite often. The human cop was very justified in his actions, IMO.

RIP Ivan - Thank You for Your Service.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GusGus said:


> I may be mistaken, but the dogs are trained to disable any arm with a weapon. It would be very hard to maneuver your arm around with a dog attached to it. Possibly the officer thought that would give the man a chance at life. Unfortunately the dog died because of this, but he seemed he was just trying to help the man.


I know that. Just think it's a waist of a dog, time and a lot of money that went into the dog, to send him after someone who wants to kill himself, then kills the dog and then the guy is killed by the officers. It's a total loss. But I guess you just never know the outcome...


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> I know that. Just think it's a waist of a dog, time and a lot of money that went into the dog, to send him after someone who wants to kill himself, then kills the dog and then the guy is killed by the officers. It's a total loss. But I guess you just never know the outcome...


As society would see it possibility of a human life saved > the possibility of a dogs life saved.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

GusGus said:


> I may be mistaken, but the dogs are trained to disable any arm with a weapon. It would be very hard to maneuver your arm around with a dog attached to it. Possibly the officer thought that would give the man a chance at life. Unfortunately the dog died because of this, but he seemed he was just trying to help the man.


That's not accurate. While it's true that an officer may well use the dog in a situation that could be fatal to the dog, life and limb of humans always come first. No officer likes to lose his dog in such a situation, but it is better than losing human life.

As rule, police do not train the dog to go to a specific target. Generally the dog takes what is offered, or what is accessible. 

DFrost


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I know that. Just think it's a waist of a dog, time and a lot of money that went into the dog, to send him after someone who wants to kill himself, then kills the dog and then the guy is killed by the officers. It's a total loss. But I guess you just never know the outcome...


I think if you participated in the citizen's police academy, a lot of your answers regarding protocol would be answered. You get to ride-a-long with officers at one point and understand why and how they defend themselves and protect others. It is very eye-opening (and slightly scary at times...be prepared...I wasn't!) They also do K-9 demonstrations at some departments, which is lovely to watch.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

This was an excerpt that was published after the article I posted above. 


In the attached article, the Arizona Daily Star reported on the officer involved shooting that followed the killing of our service dog, Ivan. In this article the reporters mischaracterized some very crucial details about the incident. In particular, the article claimed that "Officer Chris Fenoglio released his K-9 in an effort to keep the man from killing himself". This is not an accurate description of the incident. In fact, Officer Fenoglio released Ivan after seeing the armed suspect approaching several officers while he was holding a large firearm to his side and slightly behind his back, concealing the gun from the officers he was approaching. At no time did Officer Fenoglio observe the suspect lift the gun to his own head nor indicate that he intended to shoot himself.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

So sad. RIP Ivan.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Run free ,brave Ivan, run free.


----------



## GSD13 (Dec 11, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Ivan, ROT IN **** SCUMBAG!!!


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

RIP Ivan....with love.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: *Ivan*


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

RIP Ivan,thank you for your service.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Pattycakes said:


> This was an excerpt that was published after the article I posted above.
> 
> 
> In the attached article, the Arizona Daily Star reported on the officer involved shooting that followed the killing of our service dog, Ivan. In this article the reporters mischaracterized some very crucial details about the incident.* In particular, the article claimed that "Officer Chris Fenoglio released his K-9 in an effort to keep the man from killing himself". This is not an accurate description of the incident. In fact, Officer Fenoglio released Ivan after seeing the armed suspect approaching several officers while he was holding a large firearm to his side and slightly behind his back, concealing the gun from the officers he was approaching. At no time did Officer Fenoglio observe the suspect lift the gun to his own head nor indicate that he intended to shoot himself.*


Now THAT makes a lot more sense!




> I think if you participated in the citizen's police academy, a lot of your answers regarding protocol would be answered. You get to ride-a-long with officers at one point and understand why and how they defend themselves and protect others. It is very eye-opening (and slightly scary at times...be prepared...I wasn't!) They also do K-9 demonstrations at some departments, which is lovely to watch.


I was an intern with the police back in Germany... there are big differences but there are things that make sense and that don't make sense. Sending a dog at someone who is holding a gun to his head, doesn't make any sense whatsoever and I'm pretty sure it's not protocol to deal with suicidal people like that. Sending a dog at someone approaching officers with a gun in his hand, however, makes a whole lot more sense.


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL.. If the suspect was just trying to kill himself, the police should've egged him on to blow his brains out.. one less retard to worry about! 

But with the latest development (which makes more sense as to why Ivan was released to go for the suspect), all I have to say is - burn in **** u son of a [email protected]#&h! I hope Satan uses u to fulfil his carnal urges


----------



## loverpuppy13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for such a great services!


----------

